
Sure, it can backflip – but can a robot hold down a desk job? - jonbaer
https://aeon.co/ideas/sure-it-can-backflip-but-can-a-robot-hold-down-a-desk-job
======
zunzun
Some robots can physically hold down a desk, so that's half the battle.

